# Vista Media Center - Limitations???



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

I have an interesting problem that I recently ran into. I have a server that has stored all of my DVD movies, over 1000, and I have several PCs running media center. 2 are running vista and the other is running XP media center. The XP machine is running fine. However, the Vista machines will not load the DVD Gallery properly. 

What happens is the dvd gallery is loaded and sorted on Title, everything looks fine. I can see the movie titles and the info on the movies. However, when I go to sort on type, the pc locks and then process called ehshell.exe hogs all the memory and processor. This will do the same when sorting on year and date added too. 

I have found that if I cut the list of movies to about 230 it works fine. This is not an option for me. I would like to be able to have all my movies in one list. Has any one experienced this?

I have a gigabit network, large server, the art is loaded locally on the PCs.

thanks, I am really frustrated. I do not want to reinstall with XP if al all possible.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

ehshell.exe problems seem to be a common thing with Vista, which can be caused by numerous possibilities. You could try posting on the support forums for a solution.

http://windowshelp.microsoft.com/co...-15AF7EC6783B&dglist=&ptlist=&exp=&sloc=en-us


----------

